# Stowe Spring Snowboarding 2016 Go Pro



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

livingood_neef said:


> Hey Ladies and Gents,
> 
> This is my first season Snowboarding. I hit up stowe last sunday with my boys and brought the Go Pro out so I could capture what might be my last ride of the season. I thought I'd make a video anyways so I would have something to look back on. It's only 30 seconds long as it was tailored for social media....i.e instagram. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-N4kkVotd0


I love it!!!! Super fun. Looks like you had a great season. Love the dancing 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## livingood_neef (Apr 15, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> I love it!!!! Super fun. Looks like you had a great season. Love the dancing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk



Thank you :smile:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to SBF, nice vid, do you ride Stowe all season?


----------



## livingood_neef (Apr 15, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Welcome to SBF, nice vid, do you ride Stowe all season?


Thank you....I rode stowe about 3 times this season. Did randomly run into you lol?


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

livingood_neef said:


> Thank you....I rode stowe about 3 times this season. Did randomly run into you lol?


Nope I ride another mountain in VT... undisclosed location except to other lady riders > Though I have always wanted to ride Stowe and keeping an eye out for other forum members coming to my area! 
:wink:


----------



## livingood_neef (Apr 15, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Nope I ride another mountain in VT... undisclosed location except to other lady riders > Though I have always wanted to ride Stowe and keeping an eye out for other forum members coming to my area!
> :wink:


lol makes sense...pleasure meeting you


----------



## Gela (Apr 13, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Nope I ride another mountain in VT... undisclosed location except to other lady riders > Though I have always wanted to ride Stowe and keeping an eye out for other forum members coming to my area!
> :wink:


Jay Peak? 


I visited Stowe, VT for the first time a couple weekends ago and I loved it. Great video, looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I heard the music and turned it off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingood_neef (Apr 15, 2016)

Gela said:


> Jay Peak?
> 
> 
> I visited Stowe, VT for the first time a couple weekends ago and I loved it. Great video, looks like you had a lot of fun!


Thank you :banana:


----------



## livingood_neef (Apr 15, 2016)

rgrwilco said:


> I heard the music and turned it off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok cool....thanks for trying though. I appreciate it.


----------

